# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Lien vers la page d'accueil apex impossible

## cool93

Bonjour

j'ai un petit soucis sur oracle 10 G XE install fraichement sur Debian stretch (pc 32 bits) avec apache2 et php7.0

j'ai trouv le moyen de cass ma base fraichement installer sans aucune sauvegarde, j'ai russi a rparer la base avec un tuto sur le net, a c'est fait ::oops:: 

mais depuis je n'arrive plus a accder a la page daccueil apex


lorsque je tape 127.0.0.1:8080/apex je suis redirig sur 127.0.0.1:8080/apex/apex et forcement, page vide

j'ai chercher partout et je ne trouve aucun moyen de rgler le problme et a reste ennuyeux, si quelqu'un peut m'aider avant que je ne recommence tout a zro

merci

----------


## Ikebukuro

On peut savoir quel tait prcisment le pb et quelle fut la solution?
"j'ai trouv le moyen de cass ma base fraichement installer sans aucune sauvegarde" 
"j'ai russi a rparer la base avec un tuto sur le net""

----------


## cool93

Oui, la base ne voulait plus s'ouvrir j'avais un message a l'ouverture de type must reset log for database open, j'ai chercher quelques manips sur le net et ensuite ce message ORA-01194: file 1 needs more recovery to be consistent

puis j'ai suivi se tuto

https://dbatricksworld.com/ora-01194...be-consistent/

j'ai pu ouvrir ma base et tout refonctionnait mais le problme du lien de la page d'accueil est apparu

----------

